

Get the new LinkedIn Layout Link. - bavidar

Goto this link and click view profile and yours will convert. What do u you think of the new layout?
http://www.linkedin.com/profile/sample
======
jameswyse
It looks better I guess, I deleted my linkedin account 6 months ago after the
way they handled the password leak.

------
jennmalm
Better than what they had before, no amazing. Way to much black.

------
jtchang
I actually really like it.

------
keywonc
thanks! was just looking for this.

